# Rideshare insurance and uber laws



## technowizard (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not 100% anyone in Florida offers Rideshare insurance and believe me I've been checking around. Is it illegal to not use rideshare insurance or not, also does anyone have any idea if there is any wacky florida uber laws before I start driving?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

technowizard said:


> I'm not 100% anyone in Florida offers Rideshare insurance and believe me I've been checking around. Is it illegal to not use rideshare insurance or not, also does anyone have any idea if there is any wacky florida uber laws before I start driving?


I can only tell you about Massachusetts


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Only RS insurance I know of in Florida is Foremost


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Illegal means it's against the law, written in some penal code somewhere. As long as you have insurance, you are within legal rights to drive.

What you mean is is it against Uber's and/or your insurance company's policy to drive without RSE endorsement.

Check this thread for all the information you need for RSE in various states: https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

No, Uber laws sounds about right . . .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> No, Uber laws sounds about right . . .


As Nero the Pharaoh of Egypt said "so let it be written, so let it be done". 
As Travis the CEO of Uber just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> As Nero the Pharaoh of Egypt said "so let it be written, so let it be done".
> As Travis the CEO of Uber just doesn't have the same ring to it.


LOL


----------

